# Binturon/Bearcats



## tortoisechap (Aug 15, 2007)

Really amazing animals kinda of like a monkey fox. Anyway i was wondering if anyone kept them because it says in my book how there populer pets in America. As they very nice tame animals, you can use there own tail as a leash and they like to hold your hand!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Ahhh - I would LOVE a Binturong, but alas they're only in zoo's in the UK. The Rare Species Conservation Centre in Sandwich, Kent has a pair that are currently in quarantine. There's also a pair of young Sunbears in Q too!!


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> Ahhh - I would LOVE a Binturong, but alas they're only in zoo's in the UK. The Rare Species Conservation Centre in Sandwich, Kent has a pair that are currently in quarantine. There's also a pair of young Sunbears in Q too!!


I worked with those. :2thumb: They're lovely creatures.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I know of at least 1 pair kept privately by a guy not too far from me 

If I had the money, I'd love a pair  Very rare in the private sector, but as said a few zoos keep them.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

They are on my wanted but never have a hope in hell list :lol2:.

I know Matt knows but did you know they smell like popcorn :2thumb: seriously, smelt it ourselves when we got to meet some. : victory:

Neil


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

I would love a binturong!! If anyone sees any for sale.....


----------



## Roho (Mar 1, 2009)

The only place I have seen any here (in the US) is at one zoo. Never seen them in any individual collections.


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

I have never seen them in the flesh but they look fantastic. I like the idea of an animal who smells like popcorn lol. :2thumb:


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

can i just say :lol2: ANY animal is usually regarded as a popular pet and a good one in America. so dont trust what the caresheet says, they always say the animal makes a great pet.... a lion, an elephant, a dolphin.......etc:whistling2:


But ive never even seen a bintorong in a zoo, are they pretty rare in captivity here?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Think Twycross used to have them. Absolutely fascinating to watch.


----------



## netwoir (Feb 1, 2008)

there is one at linton zoo


----------

